# Chris Cornell - dead



## Ooh-Rah (May 18, 2017)

Suspected suicide.  This is really sad. Probably the most talented guy from the grunge era still making great music. They are almost all dead... Kurt Cobain, Lane Staley, Scott Weiland. It's seems like all the lead singers from grunge bands are dying. Eddie Vedder is the last man standing.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/18/arts/music/chris-cornell-dead-soundgarden.html


----------



## DocIllinois (May 18, 2017)

I just texted a good friend of mine the same thing - that Eddie Vedder is the last of the major grunge group front men alive.

Saw Soundgarden while stationed in Germany in the mid 90s.  Great show, great musicians.  A sad day for music.


----------



## Ex3 (May 18, 2017)

Very sad.


----------



## AWP (May 18, 2017)

Yesterday I wondered if Soundgarden would release a new album.

Hands down, that guy was one of the best singers of my generation. What a damn shame to see his talent gone.


----------



## Muppet (May 18, 2017)

Black Hole Sun, one of the best songs....

M.


----------



## DasBoot (May 18, 2017)

What a fucking voice...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 18, 2017)

Fucking hung himself.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/18/arts/music/chris-cornell-dead-soundgarden.html


----------



## Ves (May 18, 2017)

I don't think there is vocalist whose body of work I have enjoyed more, really sad news.  I hope he found rest from his demons.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 25, 2017)

So, I was youtube searching for a clean acoustic version of Matallica One. And came across this, the lyrics of Metallica One, with the music of U2 One love






Pretry damn incredible.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 25, 2017)

Dude!  Awesome find!


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 1, 2017)

Saw this today. Gave me shivers.


----------

